# where to hunt



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok guys I live in southwest ohio but looking to take the brother n laws out east or northeast to do some hunting not looking for your spot but what is the best public land you think to do some hunting out there I'm a truck driver n always see deer east of Dayton on 70 or up along 71 by cleavland.but this year I have not seen as many road kills on the highway any where. Looking for somewhere that is really wilderness to hope to get the brother n law a deer hopefully.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wayne national forest in noble, Monroe, Washington counties is about as wilderness as it gets. Nobody heads out that far from what I can tell. At least I never saw many people


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Your aloud to hunt Wayne national forest? Was thinking about it but didn't know if you could hunt hit. was also thinking about hocking hills.


----------

